

The Case For An Older Woman - helwr
http://blog.okcupid.com/index.php/the-case-for-an-older-woman/

======
Mz
Please note these are statistics for one online dating site. I don't use
online dating sites and if this is typical, it is all the more reason I
shouldn't bother. I happen to be a 46 year old female who began divorce
proceedings in my late 30's. My actual experiences don't seem to fit with the
data they present. I've been chatted up/hit on by men from lots older to lots
younger and everything in between. Granted, people routinely misread me as a
good deal younger than I am. So I'm not saying I am "typical" for a woman my
age. I am mostly trying to say that statistical norms don't dictate specific
individual outcomes. And statistical norms for a single dating site don't
necessarily generalize either.

~~~
alanh
> _And statistical norms for a single dating site don't necessarily generalize
> either._

Right, these statistics go very well with the thesis the author is trying to
put forward (what a lovely job he does, too). But they do not necessarily
generalize to the population at large.

